# Looking to expand my library



## amclassicallistener (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm Looking to expand my classical music library with your help. So far I believe I've just got what is heard everywhere in an excerpt, and now listen to the complete piece but I would like to expand based on what I already have.

And before that, actually, I would also like to know if I'm missing any of the "You will have heard this but won't know the name" type of thing. Thanks in advance!

Here is what I have at the moment:

http://gyazo.com/cc05234b01ce48ec6d63829b82f7cd6c

http://gyazo.com/63c25d23cc0c3331fd0bf0c2c6ea6c43

http://gyazo.com/b2987bb296745c7d8b6844b47b557bd2

(The rest of the Hungarian dances and the other two violin concertos of the four seasons as well)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

As far as the "won't know the name type of thing" goes, there was a recent thread titled classical music everyone knows. That should help. Just type into the search engine.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

+starthrower Hey, I started that one! I guess it can be useful 

I would also suggest following the (archived) Current Listening Vol I and active Current Listening Vol II threads. You will see dozens of albums per day that are being listened to by TCites.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

If you want to find more snippets from pop culture, check out this website. They've got a list of the 100 most "popular" works
http://kickassclassical.com//classical-music-popular-famous-best-top-200-list.html
Also, which one of the work that you already have do you really like? Check out more music from the composers who speak out to you most. Then, maybe check out other music from that time period. Little things like that will branch out your tree


----------



## amclassicallistener (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone.



Cosmos said:


> If you want to find more snippets from pop culture, check out this website. They've got a list of the 100 most "popular" works
> http://kickassclassical.com//classical-music-popular-famous-best-top-200-list.html
> Also, which one of the work that you already have do you really like? Check out more music from the composers who speak out to you most. Then, maybe check out other music from that time period. Little things like that will branch out your tree


Yes I'm a big baroque fan, love the folk-esque sound to it. Although that's still pretty diverse but thanks anyway.


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Beethoven, Symphony No. 6 - (Riccardo Muti/ Philadelphia Orchestra)
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/6105K4FMsWL.jpg

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis (John Eliot Gardiner/ Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique) http://static.qobuz.com/images/covers/21/18/0843183071821_600.jpg

Beethoven, Triple Concerto (Herbert Von Karajan/ Berliner Philharmoniker)
http://assets5.classicfm.com/2012/3...rajan---triple-concerto-1344529644-view-0.jpg

Dvorak, Humoresque (Pick the one you like)

Schubert, Standchen (Pick the one you like)


----------



## Shibooty (Mar 17, 2013)

Tchaikovsky's "Romeo and Juliet Overture"
Mussorgsky's "Pictures at an Exhibition"
Holst's "The Planets"
Elgar's Cello Concerto
Saint-Saëns' "Danse Macabre"
Monn's Cello Concerto (if you like Baroque style music)
Rachmaninoff's "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini"
Stravinsky's "The Firebird"
Mozart's Clarinet Concerto
Strauss' "Die Fledermaus Overture"
Prokofiev's "Romeo and Juliet"
Sibelius' "Symphony no. 1"
Tchaikovsky's "1812 Overture"
Debussy's "Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun"
Respighi's "Pines of Rome"
Glazunov's Symphonies (he also wrote a saxophone concerto!)
Mendelssohn's "Scottish Symphony"
Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade"
Mendelssohn's "Fingal's Cave/The Hebrides Overture" (it goes by both of those titles)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> +starthrower Hey, I started that one! I guess it can be useful


Yes! After 30 years I finally figured out it was Katchaturian who composed that famous circus type music. 
Saber Dance, or whatever it's called!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Honestly, asking for suggestions of "essential" music is likely going to result in nothing more than a slew of recommendations of various member's personal favorites... some of which are well-known and part of the core repertoire... come not. I had to laugh at the absence of any suggestions of Baroque music in spite of your suggestion that you were quite fond of it. Of course I don't see much in the lists of what you already have.

Before I would think to make any suggestions from the whole of classical music, I would want to know what music really resonates with you: chamber music, orchestral, concertos, solo-instrumental, violin, piano, vocal, choral, opera, etc...? Much of what you have based on your screen-shots are what might be deemed as being part of the "greatest hits" of classical music: well known tunes even among those who rarely ever listen to classical music. What composers or styles strike you as most interesting to an extent that you would want to explore some more?

In the mean time... here are a few Baroque suggestions:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Saint-Saëns - Le Carnaval des Animaux
Elgar - "Enigma" variations
Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending and Fantasias on Greensleeves and Tallis
Tchaikovsky - the Nutcracker
Mozart - 40th and 41st symphonies and Eine Kleine Nachtmusik


----------



## batswirl (Oct 10, 2014)

Based on your lists, I would say :

Beethoven 6&7 (Karajan)
Tchaikovsky 4&6 (Mravinsky)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

You can't go wrong by looking through the TC recommended list. 
http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

ONE full opera that you'll listen to while reading the libretto, to understand the story. Rigoletto by Verdi or a Donizetti opera would be a great start. Then tackle a Mozart opera: Don Giovanni.


----------

